# Chatlog "Winterharte Kakteen" am 06.05.2011



## Echinopsis (6. Mai 2011)

_Hallo zusammen,

möchte mich an der Stelle für die rege Beteiligung am heutigen Themenchatabend über die "winterharten Kakteen" bedanken.
Ich habe die interessantesten Fragen herausgegriffen und daraus einen Fragen/Antworten-Katalog erstellt, den ich hier nachlesen könnt.
Die Usernamen sind wie immer anonymisiert, aber alle Beiträge die z.B User1 geschrieben hat, stammen auch von ein und der selben Person, ebenso wie alle anderen User.
Mich selbst habe ich nicht anonymisiert._

(20:13:56) User1 (an Echinopsis): *Wieviel Stacheln hat ein Kaktus ?*
(20:14:34) Echinopsis (an User1): ui, das kann man so konkret nicht beantworten! Es gibt Kakteen mit sehr vielen Dornen und welche, die gar keine Dornen haben (beispielsweiße Lophophora). Sie haben statt Dornen Wolle
(20:14:56) Echinopsis (an User1): in den Dornen lagern sie Schadstoffe ab...ansonsten über die Wolle, bei Kakteen, die keine Dornen haben
(20:22:21) User1 (an Echinopsis): *wie alt wird ein Kaktus ?*
(20:22:55) Echinopsis: die ältesten die man bisher kennt sich carnegia gigantea...mit bis zu 1.000 Jahrenei uns im Dorf hat einer Kakteen die so alt sind wie seine Oma etwa 70-80 Jahre 
(20:23:18) Echinopsis: es gibt aber viele klein bleibende Kakteen (wie Beispielsweiße Aztekium ritteri, Blossfeldia) die im Jahr nicht mehr als 1mm wachsen
(20:25:08) User2: *Das heißt wenn man damals im Jahr 0 einen Kaktus gepflanzt hätte, würde er jetzt noch leben?*
(20:25:16) Echinopsis (an User2): naja, so ganz richtig ist das nicht! Es können immer durch klimatische Veränderungen die Kakteen auch eingehen...oder eben durch extreme Trocken/ bzw Dürreperioden
(20:26:01) Echinopsis: der Satz "Kakteen brauchen nicht viel Wasser" ist somit nicht ganz korrekt! Es gibt viele (gerade die der mexikanischen Kleingattungen) die eher zu denen gehören, die man nicht öfter als 1 mal pro Monat gießen sollte, andere wiederum brauchen im Hoch
(20:26:15) User2:: Ok Umwelteinflüsse heraus genommen 
(20:26:15) Echinopsis: sommer fast täglich Wasser, vermengt mit Dünger (beispielsweiße Vitanal)
(20:26:36) Echinopsis (an User2): möglich ist es...
(20:26:45) User2: *also was ist denn ein unanspruchsvoller winterharter Kaktus ?? *
(20:27:06) User3 (an User2): die ganz stachligen! 
(20:27:12) Echinopsis: ich meine...wie definiert man "gepflanzt"? Dort ist der Naturstandort...die Wälder hier in DE wurden (größtenteils) auch nicht "angepflanzt"
(20:27:23) User3: SO einen wollte mir Daniel auch schon zukommen lassen 
(20:27:27) User1 (an Echinopsis): hab meine noch nie gedüngt  auh weia
(20:27:27) Echinopsis (an User2): beispielsweiße winterharte Opuntien, die sind die besten vertreter
(20:28:24) Echinopsis: ansonsten gibt es noch Echinocereen, Escobarien (sehr dankbare Blüher) und sogar Vertreter der Gattung Mammillaria, die frosttolerant bis ca. -16 Grad sind
(20:34:39) User2: *aber wie deckt man im Winter Kakteen ab ohne gestochen zu werden? muss man die im Winter gießen und düngen??*
(20:35:19) Echinopsis (an User2): nein, im Winter herrscht Trockenpause (also kein Wasser und Dünger)
(20:36:01) Echinopsis (an User2): abdecken mittels dachplatten...am besten vorher ein Gerüst bauen um das Beet, geht eigentlich recht einfach!
(20:36:14) Echinopsis (an User3): und viele haben keine Dornen...
(20:36:26) User3: bei den nicht winterharten?
(20:36:44) Echinopsis: ja
(20:36:53) Echinopsis: beispielsweiße Lophophora
(20:36:58) Echinopsis: und andere Gattungen wie Ariocarpus

(20:42:06) User1 (an Echinopsis): *wie machen den die Kakteen Geschlechtsverkehr? Kann ich mal auf nachwuchs hoffen ?*
(20:43:04) Echinopsis (an User1): du brauchst eine Partnerpflanze und musst gezielt mit Pinsel bestäuben..manche sind auch selbstfertil, d.h du brauchst keinen Partner

(20:57:31) Echinopsis (an User4): hast du den Thread im Forum schon gesehen? Mit Wüstenbeet...
(20:57:37) User4: Ehmm .. nein
(20:57:43) User4: Haste nen Link?
(20:57:57) Echinopsis (an User4): https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/26341

(21:04:44) User4: *Gibts auch so dicke Kakteen wie in der Wüste, die sich bei uns halten? *Das würde bestimmt chic aussehen
(21:05:20) Echinopsis: aber nicht winterhart!
(21:05:33) Echinopsis: beispielsweißé Carnegia gigantea...Pachycereus pringleii usw
(21:10:07) Echinopsis (an User4): hast du dir schon gedanken gemacht ob du ein beet mit winterharten anlegen willst?
(21:10:19) User4: Ich hätte Platz dafür
(21:10:41) User4:: hab gerade den Hügel mit dem Bachlauf fertig
(21:10:42) Echinopsis: wenn du fragen hast nur zu zur Materie
(21:10:47) User4:: da habe ich jetzt nur einen kleinen Bambus geplanzt und Rasen gestreut - der auf sich warten lässt
(21:11:06) User4:: *Da könnte man noch Kakteen einsetzen?*
(21:11:40) Echinopsis: naja, du brauchst eine Drainage
(21:11:50) Echinopsis: das ist ganz wichtig...sonst kann das überschüssige Wasser nicht ablaufen
(21:12:40) User4:: *Heißt Folie unter der Erde?*
(21:13:01) Echinopsis: nein, keine Folie
(21:13:11) Echinopsis: du baust am besten eine Mauer (aus Bruchstein z.B)
(21:13:29) Echinopsis: danach die untersten 10cm mit groben Steinen auffüllen (das ist die Drainage) und danach das eigentliche Substrat einfüllen
(21:13:50) Echinopsis: dies kann beispielsweiße 50% sand, 20% Kiesel und 30% ausgelaugter Mutterboden (Lehm-Gartenerde) betragen
(21:16:11) User4:: Klingt machbar 
(21:16:23) User4:: Könnte ich wohl mal angehen 
(21:16:23) Echinopsis: ist nicht schwer...und sieht wunderschön aus wenns fertig ist
(21:16:35) User4:: Hab grad mal ein wenig gegoogelt, da gibts ja durchaus sehr schicke Beete
(21:16:47) Echinopsis: ich hatte dir meines ja auch schon verlinkt
(21:17:04) Echinopsis (an User4): https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/attachments/83861&d=1304613027
(21:18:16) User4:: Das sieht schick aus  !!! *Wie lang ists her, dass Du das angelegt hast?*
(21:19:04) Echinopsis: genau 1 jahr

lG,
Daniel


----------

